# Christmas markets



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

There are so many wonderful sounding Christmas markets on the Continent that it is very difficult to decide where best to go. We would like to go to somewhere to not only visit the market/s but also do a little sightseeing. 

We also are not sure whether to take the M/H or to fly and stay in a hotel. I know many of you have not only travelled through the various countries but have also posted details of markets which you have visited and so we would very much welcome any recommendations you can give us. 

The only time we can go would be the first week in December.

Brian


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry posted in wrong Forum - would some kind Moderator please move to correct one.

Thank you. 

Brian


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Brian



BrianBeru said:


> Sorry posted in wrong Forum - would some kind Moderator please move to correct one.


Done! 

The drive / fly choice must depend on how much time you have to spend. I see that you're in Plymouth, which makes it quite a drive over to the continent.

I know many MHF-ers have enjoyed Christmas markets in recent years, and it's something we look forward to doing sometime.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Brian

I notice you can only go during the first week of December.

Suggest you Google "Christmas Markets" to find out when each of them begins.

Some do not start until mid December (or even later), and it would be a shame to turn up and find nothing there.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I can recommend Koln.

The markets start at the end of November.

Six markets each with a slightly different theme, all within walking distance of each other, or, if your legs are aching, all on the superb tram system.

Koln is a big riverside city with good tourist attractions and many fine shops.

Plenty of hotels from budget to millionaire. If you do decide to stay in a hotel check out it's location relative to the markets as some hotels are quite a way out of town. 

When it's cold here it's freezing in Koln - dress accordingly.

Enjoy


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

*christmas markets*

We went to the one in Lille last year but parking was a nightmare. This year we are going to Brugge. Its a lovely city and not far from the tunnel
Dawn x


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: christmas markets*



telboy1 said:


> We went to the one in Lille last year but parking was a nightmare. This year we are going to Brugge. Its a lovely city and not far from the tunnel
> Dawn x


What are the markets like in Lille Tel?

We've heard they are pretty good.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We are going to Bruges Christmas market on Dec 4th to 6th. 

Camping at Mlemium or somewhere like that at Bruges, haven't got details here, but booked in for two nights and apparently easy stroll or bus if needs be into town centre.

Our first ever winter trip in the van and will rely on fan heater for warmth within, but that's basically limited time I guess as we will be out and about seeing the place for the first time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Hampshire.

It's Camping Memling - see >> here <<

The site itself is not the nicest you will ever have visited, but the staff are very friendly and speak good English (as most Belgians do) and it will serve the purpose.

Be careful with the fan heater as it's only 6 amp leccy, and even in summer (such as it was!!) somebody managed to knock out the supply for the whole site. (Soon fixed though I have to say.)

It's about 2 kilometres from the city centre, but the bus stop is only a short walk from the site. The walk into town is alongside busy roads, but not unpleasant if you feel up to it.

There is a good Delhaize supermarket on the road into town - within walking distance of the site. Suggest you fork out 1€ for one of their little carrier bags at the checkout. They are thin but strong nylon and fold away very small into their own little bag which has a belt hook attached. Very handy.

Have a great time


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Dave, all useful info, especially ref leccy. 

We don't intend to spend too much time in the van, not arriving till 8ish in the Friday evening and then eating somewhere that night and out all day on Saturday and eating out again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Hampshire

Just for interest.   

Have a look at the garden fence almost opposite the site entrance - the one made from old railway sleepers.

What a cracking design for a fence  . Mrs Zeb put it on my "list" straight away, but unfortunately we can't get any genuine old sleepers any more, and the newish ones coming in from the continent have no "character".


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

The christmas market in Lille is very good. Quiet large with a funfair as well, great atmoshere. Lots of shops in Lille and nice buildings. The only problem is the parking. Im not able to walk far so needed to be in the centre. We did see a large carpark on the outskirts as we left. We did go to the one in Ypres as well. It was small but a nice town to visit and easy parking.
Dawn x


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK - will do if I remember. There is a source of old sleepers down here in Hampshire, but not sure where you are or logistics of it. 

Try Romsey Reclamation 01794 524174. My nephew got some from them last year.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Dawn.

Like the sound of that, and Lille is reckoned to be one of the less well known but very interesting cities in France too, so might be worth a visit.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Had a brilliant 3 night special Christmas trip to Salzburg last year and is well worth a visit. Christmas markets and plenty to see - but be prepared for the cold :!: 
Paul


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Christmas 2006 we stopped for the night at Rheims in France on our way to Spain. Imagine our delight on walking into town for dinner and finding this Christmas market there.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> There is a source of old sleepers down here in Hampshire, but not sure where you are or logistics of it. Try Romsey Reclamation 01794 524174. My nephew got some from them last year.


I don't know about Zebedee, but if he's anything like me, he won't be too distraught if no source can be found (and hence the new fence can't be built). "Sorry, dear, I've looked everywhere for them 8O " :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> I don't know about Zebedee, but if he's anything like me, he won't be too distraught if no source can be found (and hence the new fence can't be built). "Sorry, dear, I've looked everywhere for them 8O " :wink:
> Gerald


Wrong this time Gerald. 8O  

It would replace a malevolent hawthorn hedge that needs trimming at least three times per year. *I hate hedge mowing*!!

Personal taste I know, but we think it looks great - maybe a little higher for us, but permanently maintenance free! :lol: :lol:










_Poor photo sorry - very dismal summer(?) day._


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

*Brugges and Camping Memling*

We stayed there in 2007 - site is small and a bit cramped but has everything you need. It is a pleasant cycle ride into Brugges - not very far about mile and a half from memory. We went in the afternoon and came back late having had some great food at a restaurant I can't remember. My wife fell off her bike setting off on the way back - forgot to pedal I think as we might have had a drink or two!

we did Valkenburg and Aachen Christmas markets of which I think Aachen was far and away the best and Valkenburg was sort of interesting as it was in the caves.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

My thanks to all who have responded and passed on suggestions. As we will only be going for three or four days we have decided to fly. This allows us to travel further abroad. The journey from Plymouth and back again would take up at least two of the days if we were to take the motorhome.

Once again thanks for your ideas and tips.

Brian


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

If you are flying try Nuremburg. The Christmas market there is very good.
Dawn x


----------

